
McDonald's Actual Foursquare Test Numbers: 2,865 Check-Ins - thiele
http://www.clickz.com/clickz/news/1734203/mcdonalds-actual-foursquare-test-numbers-865-check-ins
======
adamtj
I usually hate it when newspapers waste most of their space poorly defining
terms, leaving no room for the actual interesting bits. (This is especially
true in science articles.) This article, however, would do very well to
mention what Foursquare is. I assume it's not the elementary school ball game,
since that doesn't involve any sort of checkins. Nonetheless, how cool would
that be? I would totally go to McDonald's if I could play four square while
waiting for my food.

~~~
code_duck
I'd totally go to McDonald's if they served food.

------
kvs
Take away from the article: McDonald's is a tough subject for piloting a
FourSquare use-case. Too ubiquitous of a brand to be "discovered", customers
probably not interested in location games, and how much more can you sweeten a
deal at McDonald's.

